# Pinoy Ghost Angelfish



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Any one in the GTA have any Pinoy ghost angelfish? I'd love to see some pics or if you have any fry please let me know. 
Cheers


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Finatics has pinoy smokeys, last time i saw pinoy ghost was aquatic kingdom few months ago.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I bred them a few years back, sold a gorgeous unique pair to a guy in Guelph,
but have lost touch with him. I bought mine in the US from Baskingdon on aquabid.com If you go to that site and look up her angels you will see what they look like. Absolutely gorgeous!!!

Hope you find some here.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm not around the GTA but I think this fellas a Pinoy ghost, I recently paired him with what I believe to be a blue ghost.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes that is the same as what I had, but mine had stripes as well....beautiful dark smoky blue with the darker striping. I paired him with a Smoky blue paraiba, got a mixed bunch of babies.

Loved these angels.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Here's a female Pinoy ghost pearlscale on some eggs.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Same fish other side, some striping there.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Those look awesome! 
But winnipeg is so far hahaha
I also need to move some of my fish around but I was looking for a group of young juvis.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Ya it's a bit of a walk for you to get here, cold too!! Lol


----------

